# O/T JoeLED gets a hair cut!! (Don't look coach!!!)



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok.. I put it off long enough!! 18 months without a trim does have ill effects.. Especially in the summer. It's hard enough seeing what I'm doing with my eyes getting worse every year, but this is plain rediculous!!!










Yes it's time for a little trim!!










Bad idea taking the TM with me, for every inch I told the girl to take of, the TM gave her the "handsignals" and 2 came off!! Oh well, I guess in another 18 months it''' all be back plus some..:lol:










I almost look human now.. :tongue::wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

your still a hippy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Frank Zappa's brother makes a rare HT appearance!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Somehow this just came to mind...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*O/T JoeLED gets a hair cut!! (Don't look coach!!!)*



resinmonger said:


> Somehow this just came to mind...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xXIeD8HGoU


I concur Russ as that's the perfecto choice ! :dude:

Bear:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with Bear Russ, perfect theme for SCM. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Dave!!! I knew the first link was coming, and the second song has been going through my head all week!! I knew these were coming, but I expected them for someone else!!! Good shot!!! :thumbsup: :lol: :tongue: :jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy break open the Commercial sized shampoo bottles now Batman...*



coach61 said:


> your still a hippy


RALMAO...HAHAHAHA coach...oh man right after U-Joe said he almost looks human now....ahahahahaha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, haaaaaaaaaaaa, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa man that just hit my funny bone hard. :lol:

I use a #1 gaurd on mine about every 2 - 3 weeks...can't stand my hair long but, if you are going to be a Rock Star you need long hair...Rock oN!! 

Rusty Grill Hutt picked one of my favorite songs. They are all good but, that was my best friends favorite song. RIP Doug Lamay...thanks man as that is a happy song for me now and some day I will be listening to it again with my friend. His nickname was "Hippy". Signs, signs can't you read the signs..yeah baby!

Bob...that is some long hair...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Aww, you got it cut 'cuz of the 40 year anniversary of Woodstock. Now you look like Country Joe!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> your still a hippy


i was thinking this word for word when I read yours I laughed my butt off.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Cowsills? Damn, I had forgotten about them. Another great video from the day about hair.  rr


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

*or*


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*All of a sudden...*

...I remembered my "personal hymn":






No, I won´t post a pic of myself now... :hat:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my wife makes a good point. "it looks like he shaved and combed his hair, and i see guitars, weeee"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! What is this I started?? Had no idea there were so many songs!!! 

Actually Ed, I got rid of a lot. but it didn't help. I'm still sweating my butt off.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Where's Joe? What did they do with him!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Left most of him at the barbershop!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It could be worse Ujoe...aaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

It just keeps coming off....OMG






Bob...just cut it all off...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, who do you think you are? Brittney?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That was the TM's first game plan, you know!! I would have been sporting a Zilla Bob if I let her!! :lol:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

LOL I just got about a year and a halves worth cut off myself.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't believe no one posted this one:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When I think if really long hair, I always think of this.






I was looking for a scene with thing, but there's a part in here you'll really appreciate Joe.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Why else would a grown man play with trains? :freak::freak::freak::freak:

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Joe's haircut progresses to train wrecks. Gotta love it! 

(My 'puter crashed during the opening credits but I assume by Hutt's post, that's what happens. Always my favorite part of the show!)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks DD. Believe it or not, I never heard that one!! Rich, Not the big train wreck scene in the first Adams Family movie makes more sense. That episode had to be one of the earlier ones. Never seen that one either. More awesomeness to enjoy!! Going back for part 2 and 3!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Wow man, what a thread. All I can say is, "What a looooonnnnng, strange trip it's been."


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I figured this would be on page 2 by now. But then again, my getting a hair cut was a monumental achievement for the TM!! LOL


----------

